
Show HN: Becoming a professional web developer - owenfar
http://owenfar.com/professional-web-developer/
======
onion2k
_Learn the crucial secrets that many professional web developers keep for
themselves_

I've been a professional web developer for 20 years and I have no idea what
this might refer to. If anything, many web developers share things far too
readily without giving things proper consideration first.

~~~
herbst
> Have access to all the treasured resources that took me years to find and
> collect

He is obiously levels above us

------
id122015
I dont believe there are secrets in programming. Even if someone gave a newbie
all the books in the world, it would still take many years to practice.

All school Mathematics was much easier that the complexity of software.

But good luck to the op!

However if I wanted something useful, Id like to have all the knowledge
doctors have, because that kind of information is much more expensive, even if
its something as easy as a check up appointment.

Programmers do something about health information! A wikipedia of health.

------
alfonsodev
Hi, I had a look to the website to see if it's something I can recommend to
beginners but I'd need to know the table of contents and the methodology and
perhaps what technologies do you use. Does it cover only technical aspects, or
also how to prepare for your first job or where to find freelance gigs, etc.

------
elzi
This reads suspiciously similar to a get-rich-quick or multi-level marketing
pitch

